# Best Banana Flavouring



## Glytch (24/10/16)

I've only really tried TFA Banana Cream and find it very sweet and artificial. It taste like those chewy banana sweets you used to get or like an artificial banana syrup flavour.

I'm looking for something to put in a recipe for a banana ice-cream or a strawberry and banana smoothy. I want a fresh banana flavour.

I see TFA Banana Ripe in some recipes but the SA Vendors only have TFA Banana. Is this the same thing?

Also how does FA Banana taste?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/10/16)

Sorry, Glytch, I can't answer any of your questions but I had to laugh at Richio's description for TFA Banana: "A light, refreshing apricot taste." Well, OK then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/10/16)

Hi @Glytch ...if you want for ice cream or smoothie what about bananas and cream?

Anyone have experience with that offering from TFA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/16)

Glytch said:


> I've only really tried TFA Banana Cream and find it very sweet and artificial. It taste like those chewy banana sweets you used to get or like an artificial banana syrup flavour.
> 
> I'm looking for something to put in a recipe for a banana ice-cream or a strawberry and banana smoothy. I want a fresh banana flavour.
> 
> ...


Should be the same thing, just drop Richio a mail from blckvapouper to confirm. Just note, banana ripe is a plastic killer. Dont steep is in a plastic bottle, use glass only, but its a brilliant concentrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (24/10/16)

TFA banana ripe is no-fly.
TFA Banana is a different flavour.
Both quite nasty imo but taste is subjective and all that 

FA banana is more of a green banana - not bad in some situations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (24/10/16)

I used Inawera's banana but it's too weak in multi-flava mixes for my liking even if I up the %

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/10/16)

method1 said:


> TFA banana ripe is no-fly.
> TFA Banana is a different flavour.
> Both quite nasty imo but taste is subjective and all that
> 
> FA banana is more of a green banana - not bad in some situations.


Rats! Didn't know ripe was on the no fly.

I just tossed out a 10ml the other day. I could have sold it and become a millionaire

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/10/16)

I have ruined many mixes with banana ripe even at 0.5%. its way to strong and the smell is extreme

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mavric69 (24/10/16)

method1 said:


> TFA banana ripe is no-fly.
> TFA Banana is a different flavour.
> Both quite nasty imo but taste is subjective and all that
> 
> FA banana is more of a green banana - not bad in some situations.



Banana ripe miff af... as bad as FW Apple Pie imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (24/10/16)

*scraps that off blckvapour list*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (24/10/16)

FW Banana is my fav, full on candy though, not a realistic banana. I don't like any of the others, although FW Banana mixes well with TFA Banana Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (24/10/16)

I use "VM : Banana bread" (Vapour Mountain).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (24/10/16)

Man o man always looking for a good banana vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mavric69 (25/10/16)

Been struggling for about a year to get a perfect Peanut Butter Banana mix right... any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/10/16)

Imran Gafieldien said:


> Been struggling for about a year to get a perfect Peanut Butter Banana mix right... any suggestions?



@Imran Gafieldien ..i took DIYordievaping peanut butter recipe (Blackout) and tweaked it for the kind of flavours that I like

TFA peanut butter 8%
TFA bavarian Creme 2%
TFA graham crust 3%
TFA brown sugar 1%
CAP caramel V2 1%
TFA banana cream 1%

Mixed at 70/30 VG/PG... I find the banana cream adds slight banana flavour but (more importantly for me) makes the PB really nutty which I like. You got to really love PB to have this cos the PB really comes out strong here 

Original recipe didnt have banana cream but had FW Hazelnut 1% and FA Torrone 0.25%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (25/10/16)

Dr Phil said:


> Man o man always looking for a good banana vape


Same here, been trying to perfect my banana caramel custard...think I need to look at Banana Cream flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/16)

Imran Gafieldien said:


> Been struggling for about a year to get a perfect Peanut Butter Banana mix right... any suggestions?


Have a look at this recipe from @Soutie. Maybe it could give you some ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69 (25/10/16)

@incredible_hullk @Andre thanks guys... will give it a try..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/18)

Old thread revival:

Which banana flavour do you guys think will go nicely with an ice cream base? 

Looking to make a banana milkshakey thingy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/3/18)

Other than TPA and LA Banana cream - which is both very good, I have used these:

HS Banana is fabulous at 1 to 1.5% - no more! Authentic banana this one - see my notes here
FLV Banana at low % is also very good - but i prefer HS...

@Richio

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Other than TPA and LA Banana cream - which is both very good, I have used these:
> 
> HS Banana is fabulous at 1 to 1.5% - no more! Authentic banana this one - see my notes here
> FLV Banana at low % is also very good - but i prefer HS...
> ...


HS banana it is I think based on that. Authentic is what I’m after here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (19/3/18)

I really enjoyed the home brand Flavourmill banana. It was definitely not a candy type. The only issue is there are no recipes and in my experience it took a full 3 months to really get a nice non chemical taste out of it. 

I gave up on a banana berry mix and left it in the cupboard for 3-4 months. The colour drastically changed and the taste went from "why bother" to "pretty good".

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (19/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I really enjoyed the home brand Flavourmill banana. It was definitely not a candy type. The only issue is there are no recipes and in my experience it took a full 3 months to really get a nice non chemical taste out of it.
> 
> I gave up on a banana berry mix and left it in the cupboard for 3-4 months. The colour drastically changed and the taste went from "why bother" to "pretty good".


Mind sharing the recipe? 
I've only made a mix at 3% to test. Haven't gotten around to testing it yet though. Been steeping a week

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (19/3/18)

franshorn said:


> Mind sharing the recipe?
> I've only made a mix at 3% to test. Haven't gotten around to testing it yet though. Been steeping a week
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



The recipe was 5% TFM banana with 5% TFM berries. Personally the berries is very mediocre. I'd sub it with something else - a berry that you enjoy. The flavour was almost non existent. Give it a few months and it becomes potent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

